# An interesting read



## Von Pookie (Aug 27, 2004)

A write-up of what it's like to actually hunt down/fix bugs in Office: Anatomy of a Software Bug

http://blogs.msdn.com/rick_schaut/archive/2004/05/19/135315.aspx


----------

